# Show your Home Theater Thread.



## trickson (Sep 30, 2020)

Show off your Home Theater system.
Mine includes my Computer as well (specs are listed below for all the systems are hooked to the AVR.
Denon AVR-S750H Home Theater system  (lots of "Bells and whistles").
Front R/L Speakers are Klipsch RP6000F.
Center is a Klipsch R25-C.
The surround R/L are Klipsch RP5000F.
The Rear surround sound are DBX Vintage book shelf speakers (Fantastic for the job).
The Sub is a Klipsch R-12SW 400W.
A Old model Sony Blue ray player. BDP-S300 (Looking for replacement now)
All Viewed on a 73" Ultra 4K Sony Bravia!










More to come..
Mine is always improving and is not at all the best.
It's just Sweet like a DQ Blizzard!
So please post your Home Theater and give some spec's too.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 2, 2020)

This is my man cave but I should really rename it as the family cave I guess lol. The wife works from home now due to COVID so I had to set up a little desk for her in here where she can work and the kids practically live in this room so...

Here is a list of some of the equipment in this room. I'm just listing whats in pictures but I have more audio equipment on my desk which is on the other side of this room. Oh and some vintage equipment in the cab that I did not list below...

*HT Receiver:* Denon AVR-S920W
*Stereo Receiver:* Golden Tube SE-40 with Sonic Craft SE40REL+ Upgrade
*Preamp:* TAD-150 Signature Preamp
*DAC: *MHDT Labs Pagoda
*CD-Player:* Audio Space CDP-8A
*Blueray Player:* Sony 4K upscale player
*Projector:* Epson 8350 home cinema projector
*Video Processor:* DarbeeVision DVP-5000S
*SUB #1:* Hsu Research VTF-2 MK3 (12" sub)
*SUB #2:* Velodyne CT-150 (15" sub)
*Center:* Infinity Beta C360
*Fronts #1:* Infinity Beta 40 (HT)
*Fronts #2:* Hsu Research HB1-mk2 (stereo listening)
*Sides: *Polk Audio OWM3
*Rears:* Polk Audio OWM3







This is my 42u cab. it houses all of my network gear (inside cab and not viewable) and other electronics for the home theater.


----------



## jallenlabs (Oct 19, 2020)

Here's mine.  For a display, I have a TCL 50" 4k TV.  Dell laptop and Pioneer blu ray player connect to Schiit Audio Modi 3 dac and then on to my Denon AVR3805.  My Audio Technica turntable also connects to that receiver.    Im also running an Onkyo tuner.  For speakers Ive got Mission Argonaut towers, a Klispch center channel and then some BIC rear speakers and lastly two custom subwoofers.  I have wiring for the system running in the walls, but don't use them for the front speakers as they have custom upgraded cables.  The XBoxOneS got moved upstairs, but when its back, its my 4K bluray player.


----------



## majestic12 (Oct 23, 2020)

My basement.  Two laser projectors and a lot of other toys.  Hoping to finish it properly before Spring.
The main system consists of an LG HF80JA projector going to a 110" wall screen.  Primary audio is handled by an Onkyo TX-RZ830 with 11.2 channels (2 of the channels are powered by another Onkyo system for the gaming setup).  The primary speakers are Polk LSi series, the main sub is an old Polk PSW505.  There are four ceiling speakers: Bose AM15s and a second sub.  I had a dedicated htpc but am currently using it as a server, so I've stationed a Clevo W230SS laptop in its place.  

The second setup consists of a Sony VPL-PHZ10 projector going to a 90" screen.    The audio is handled by an Onkyo FR-N71X and D-N7TX speakers.  I have a modded Wii, PS2, my gaming PC, server, Surface tablet, and my son's gaming PC all integrated into it.  The Onkyo also handles the rear left channels for my primary setup.  It is awesome.



Edit: Didn't share any specs.


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 20, 2021)

I changed it up a little by adding a wall with a barn door, carpet, painting the ceiling flat black, another wall to cover up some piping, new light fixtures with dimmers, and fixing the multiple cracks in the walls so I don't get nervous when it rains.  I got a pull-down screen for the Sony projector instead of the framed one I was using for the second/gaming setup. Some furniture was updated with more to come hopefully.  On the tech side, basic tasks for the primary setup are now handled by an HP thin client.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 3, 2021)

Just upgraded to 4k. 
124inch multi layer acoustic transparent screen
Benq ht2550 4k projector 
Pioneer VX932 reciever 
Paradigm cc170 center
Onkyo towers
Polk fxi4 surrounds


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 3, 2021)

Room is a mess, but upgraded a little bit from the last pic I have stuck up on it....room is still a mess however


----------



## Frank223 (Apr 26, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> Here's mine.  For a display, I have a TCL 50" 4k TV.  Dell laptop and Pioneer blu ray player connect to Schiit Audio Modi 3 dac and then on to my Denon AVR3805.  My Audio Technica turntable also connects to that receiver.    Im also running an Onkyo tuner.  For speakers Ive got Mission Argonaut towers, a Klispch center channel and then some BIC rear speakers and lastly two custom subwoofers.  I have wiring for the system running in the walls, but don't use them for the front speakers as they have custom upgraded cables.  The XBoxOneS got moved upstairs, but when its back, its my 4K bluray player.View attachment 172310


Hey, nice placement! Want to make a similar one. Isn't the TV looks small here? Depends on how do you use it and for what


----------



## jallenlabs (Apr 26, 2021)

Frank223 said:


> Hey, nice placement! Want to make a similar one. Isn't the TV looks small here? Depends on how do you use it and for what


There are much larger TVs, yes, but for as often as I use it, 4k 50 is fine for me.  I use it for movies and console games, but I mostly use the audio system.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 27, 2021)

Sup


----------



## dododo (Apr 27, 2021)

emanresu said:


> Sup


2.2.1 Speaker system


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 27, 2021)

Scored a Marantz SR-5010 off goodwills online site, a 400 disc Sony DVD with HDMI out off facebook for $50, a 400 disc Sony CD player for $50 and a Sansui D-W11 for $45 at a local shop near town. My record Player off ebay for $35. Speakers are all matching DCM KX, series, all off ebay, I did own all of them at one point new back in the 90's from circuit city, in 7.1 configuration (fronts being 12" Series 2), from the mid/late 90's. As for the tv's they are just some cheap Hisense 50 inchers, but they actually have a pretty decent pic for what they are, especially the H8G top one. I had a really nice TCL almost top of the line in my first pic up top, but as I took it down waiting for a mount, one of my family member pushed to hard on the screen cracking it, but no one will admit they were even near it the whole time it sat up in my room. I know it was not me for where it was, I did not go near the entire time, and I do not move around all too well to even get close to it anyways, but its shattered, and had to go buy a Hisense off facebook for cheap (bottom one). It sucks for I had my son put it in a hole, away from everything, standing on end, and even covered with a blanket, and I had big ass bubble wrap over the screen, and was completely upset when we got it mounted and turned on.
I build computers put together home theaters, and have for a _VERY _long time, so see system specs if wondering about that 
AV and computers have been my jam for well over 35 years so far (I am 50 btw).

Now it looks like this:


----------



## emanresu (Apr 27, 2021)

Reaaaally slick bro


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 27, 2021)

You should see it when I am playing a arcade game on it, for that top 50" tv, I found a way combining 3 mounts into one, so I can spin a 50" tv on the fly, and gaming in vertical mode, with that in ur face, is soooooooooo much FUN!

And no, good luck finding a mount for a tv/monitor over 34 inches thats made to spin, hence why you see all the zip ties I had to use to anchor the mount to the way, and keep it from wanting to fall down, spun or not, for that mount was only meant for half that 50" tv's weight 

If I play a game, I do not have many for the pc atm, but when I do, I will show it as well. Pinball and mame, is all that really works when it is spun, but make gaming that way all new all over again when you do


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 28, 2021)

Flipped view. I plan on getting one more 50 inch Hisense, and run them in portrait spanned across all three, and then I will make the middle one flip to landscape when I want to watch a movie off my DVD/LD player.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Apr 28, 2021)

I'll play.

From input source to end:
4x 20A circuits for the setup.
APC H10 surge protector
Oppo UDP-205 UltraHD player
Apple TV 4K
Emotiva XSP-1 preamp
Emotiva XPA-1 monoblocks x3, each on it's own 20A line. All other electronics on the fourth 20A line.
Legacy Focus SE mains and Marquis HD center channel
Panasonic ZT65 65" plasma
Standout Designs Haven 82" console
4x Cat6 gigabit ethernet lines to hardwire the entire setup to my home network.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 29, 2021)

OMG I LOVE YOUR SPEAKERS!!!!
What are they so I can look them up and drool some more


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Apr 29, 2021)

Legacy Focus SE mains and a Marquis HD center channel. 3.0 setup. I'll add the full specs of the system to my first post.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 29, 2021)

Voodoo Rufus said:


> Legacy Focus SE mains and a Marquis HD center channel. 3.0 setup. I'll add the full specs of the system to my first post.


Holy crap! I love that center but daymn you must be floating in money money for just the cost of that center is more then what I have in my set up which includes EVERYTHING in my picture(s), chair, desk, speakers, equipment, pc, desk. My sons set up. My living room set up, and even my bedroom set up all combined with money, several grand, left over. But I have to admit, if I had the means to do the same, I know I would spend it as well. Since about 80% mainly comes out of the center, I bet even in a 3.1 set up, it sound flippin amazing, for it sounds good to me in that picture! 

And that is just the cost of that center. I am willing to be, with all you have in the specs for all of it, you have more wrapped up in it, then what I paid for my home back in 2005 when I moved down south from the north, and that was but $49.5K. You got just close to that in just speakers, and can only assume that when you want to enjoy it, you come home, take off all your clothes, lay back, and let the pleasure begin :O


----------



## skizzo (Apr 29, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> Room is a mess, but upgraded a little bit from the last pic I have stuck up on it....room is still a mess however
> 
> View attachment 186831



holy shit, the recliner on what looks like a home made dolly. this is home engineering at its finest lol
I appreciate this because I for a very short time as a bachelor moving into my house used a recliner for my computer chair until i purchased appropriate furniture. it was a pain in the ass to drag it in/out of position when sitting down or getting up, I def thought to myself "man wish this thing had caster wheels on it!" but I didn't think to do that with a dolly. great idea!


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Apr 29, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> Holy crap! I love that center but daymn you must be floating in money money for just the cost of that center is more then what I have in my set up which includes EVERYTHING in my picture(s), chair, desk, speakers, equipment, pc, desk. My sons set up. My living room set up, and even my bedroom set up all combined with money, several grand, left over. But I have to admit, if I had the means to do the same, I know I would spend it as well. Since about 80% mainly comes out of the center, I bet even in a 3.1 set up, it sound flippin amazing, for it sounds good to me in that picture!
> 
> And that is just the cost of that center. I am willing to be, with all you have in the specs for all of it, you have more wrapped up in it, then what I paid for my home back in 2005 when I moved down south from the north, and that was but $49.5K. You got just close to that in just speakers, and can only assume that when you want to enjoy it, you come home, take off all your clothes, lay back, and let the pleasure begin :O



LOL. It is an expensive system, but not as bad as you might think, in a relative sense. I got the center channel used, shipped to me from Canada, for $2k delivered. Took some patience to wait for a Rosewood one to show up. Almost 50% off its new price. The mains were $9k new. Also picked up the amps used, saving a nice chunk there as well. I picked up the UDP-205 on its final production run, and sold my BDP-105 for the same amount as I bought it for. It's nuts that I could sell the UDP-205 for a lot more than I paid for it now. Collector status achieved on that one.

And it is a 3.0 setup. The center channel signal comes from the summed full-range subwoofer outputs on the pre-amp since my system is full analog out of the Oppo, all balanced. I matched the level with the mains with an inline XLR attenuator. I have no need for subs when I have 6 12" bass drivers moving air, and the power to back them up. If I were to add subs (say, in a future house with a larger listening area), they'd have to be 15-18" class and a pair of them at that. This system really is a keeper for life. Unless I made mad money with a VP level role, I'm not going to change anything for a long while.

Whoever buys my house next is going to be scratching their heads:


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 29, 2021)

skizzo said:


> holy shit, the recliner on what looks like a home made dolly. this is home engineering at its finest lol
> I appreciate this because I for a very short time as a bachelor moving into my house used a recliner for my computer chair until i purchased appropriate furniture. it was a pain in the ass to drag it in/out of position when sitting down or getting up, I def thought to myself "man wish this thing had caster wheels on it!" but I didn't think to do that with a dolly. great idea!


Im 6'5" and almost 400lbs. I got sick and tired of buying fat/tall chairs for hundreds only to have them break within a years time. My last chair lasted almost 2 years till one day it just broke and I hit the floor. Doc knows I sit here all day, but because my right leg is bigger then my left, has been asking me to get my legs elevated, so I got a free recliner in the trash one day, and did that to it so I can use it as my desk chair for it should hold up a ton better. Then I found the zero gav chair on facebook for $80, and its sooooooo much better then the recliner, with heat and massage, and it leans way back, legs kick out, so I am in line with my monito when in portrait mode. I then sandwiched a HUGE lazy Suzan bearing between thick wood, added coaster wheels on the bottom, and now it moves all over the room as if it is a actual computer chair, giving my rolling freedom back 
I will never be spending my money on a computer chair again 



Voodoo Rufus said:


> LOL. It is an expensive system, but not as bad as you might think, in a relative sense. I got the center channel used, shipped to me from Canada, for $2k delivered. Took some patience to wait for a Rosewood one to show up. Almost 50% off its new price. The mains were $9k new. Also picked up the amps used, saving a nice chunk there as well. I picked up the UDP-205 on its final production run, and sold my BDP-105 for the same amount as I bought it for. It's nuts that I could sell the UDP-205 for a lot more than I paid for it now. Collector status achieved on that one.
> 
> And it is a 3.0 setup. The center channel signal comes from the summed full-range subwoofer outputs on the pre-amp since my system is full analog out of the Oppo, all balanced. I matched the level with the mains with an inline XLR attenuator. I have no need for subs when I have 6 12" bass drivers moving air, and the power to back them up. If I were to add subs (say, in a future house with a larger listening area), they'd have to be 15-18" class and a pair of them at that. This system really is a keeper for life. Unless I made mad money with a VP level role, I'm not going to change anything for a long while.
> 
> ...


WTF! 2x220 breakers JUST FOR THE STEREO! What is your electric bill like :O


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Apr 29, 2021)

Plasma pulls about 600W, amps idle at about 100W each.

A lot less than my A/C running in summer.


----------

